# .cda extension



## Ipsens (Apr 1, 2005)

This is very iritating, but now, when I put AudioCD in drive it shows me .cda extensions each 1Kb in size. This makes me unable to convert it to mp3 and other because they don,t recognize audio tracks.How to solve this problem


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

You need to use a program to rip the CD's to digital format. Here is a link to several free prgrams to try. Just remember that some newer CD's have protection to keep them from being ripped.

http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/gmm/fwcdrip.html

Rollin


----------



## Ipsens (Apr 1, 2005)

I already riped and converted them to MP3 10days ago.
I whant to see normal .wav and theirs aproprieate size when I put AudioCD


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Then convert them to WAV from MP3...


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Most burning programs convert to wav for you, and they show the size when you add them to the burn list.

At least Roxio does.

Unless your going for something different, then just ignore me..


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If the files are showing as *.CDA* then they have not been ripped to digital format. CDA is not really a file, it is a reference to a CD audio track(much like a shortcut to the actual file itself.) The file still needs to be converted to either WAV or MP3 before you can do anything with it. How exactly are you ripping the CD?

Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most CD ripping applications will rip to MP3 or WAV.


----------

